# Pukers......



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Mike remember this thread from last year??

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#361430

Guess who stinks now?

Any questions

Just thought I would also pee in some Cheerios.

Now if they would just quit smelling so bad and beat Da Bears next weekend. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Mike remember this thread from last year??
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#361430
> 
> ...


But you guys have stunk so much longer I doubt you'll ever get it off!

We will let the Bears win just so it's not a done deal for the Queens!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just like the Puke have let 9 other teams win???Thought Pukers hated Bears more than Vikes.

Just think how good that high draft pick will be. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Just like the Puke have let 9 other teams win???Thought Pukers hated Bears more than Vikes.
> 
> Just think how good that high draft pick will be. :beer:


Most older fans dislike the Bears more. For me it's the Queens...probably because the Bears weren't competitive when I grew up (i.e. mid to late 1990s). Not that the Vike were either! :lol:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have full confidence in the viqueens ability to choke it out the last two games.

Course, I don't think it is gonna matter much whom comes out of the north.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Just like the Puke have let 9 other teams win???Thought Pukers hated Bears more than Vikes.
> ...


You need to add all those "great Puker" teams from the 80's when the Pukes couldn't beat the local Pop Warner teams.But then Puke fans always have short memories. 

As for if the Vikes win it or go anywhere.....at least they have a shot....Who are the Pukes playing in the playoffs????.....Oh wait a minute,We already know the Pukes can start making tee times in 2 weeks....SKOL :beer: :beer:

Vikes could actually get the number 2 seed and a first round bye.Beat Atlanta and the Giants at home and Carolina beat the Giants next week and they are Number 2.

Oh and one more thing.....Week 17.....Pukes save the Lions from the first 0-16 winless season. :jammin:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Without Favre they might go on ANOTHER 23 YEAR DROUGHT without a division title. I didn't know packer fans existed outside of Wisconson until the 90's.

Its all right packer fans (real ones), you'll lose all the fair-weather Favre fans. I noticed a lot more Vikes fans during the Moss Culpepper era, and then they disappeared.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

the vikqueens will blow it. but we should let the bears win just so the vikqueens have to fight to get in. but knowing mccarthy, he'll win it when it doesn't matter, but blow how many other games


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

hunter121390 said:


> the vikqueens will blow it. but we should let the bears win just so the vikqueens have to fight to get in. but knowing mccarthy, he'll win it when it doesn't matter, but blow how many other games


Some Packer fans never get off the bottle. :drunk:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

hunter121390 said:


> the vikqueens will blow it. but we should let the bears win just so the vikqueens have to fight to get in. but knowing mccarthy, he'll win it when it doesn't matter, but blow how many other games


Get another coach then......get rid of TT to while your at it.Either way the Pukers stink this year. uke:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

TJack looking a lot better than week 2, but the vikes still find a way to beat themselves.

Go Packers (for one day only)

haven't heard much from the Childress haters lately. The guy just shake the loser from the organization.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....one of those inevitable games every team has.T-Jack was the best QB on the field yesterday.Good chance the Dirty Birds will be back here in 2 weeks.

Anyone have a Cheesehead I can borrow for tonight's game??? :idiot:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Kenny,
If you're in Brookings tonight, you can watch the game at my place and wear my cheesehead! You may have to change your signature line for one day. What a dilemma for me to watch this game! 
Mark
PS Classic gag (4 turnovers) by the queens yesterday!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The whole NFL is pathetic this year. I just want this season to get over with...

As far as the packers, I knew they were a fluke last year.

The Vikings, still not a good team. Just the best team in a weak division.

Lets talk about the Cards division. Strongest division in football(in a woman's league) :eyeroll:

This musta been a terrible year for better's.... Colts will find a way to win this year. They're the only real good team out there. They've been doin it for the last 8 games, it aint gonna stop. Peyton and Dungy are winners. Now I wish we could just get this over and focus on hockey...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Onething is sad.......I have to be a packers fan tonight! Yep we need the pack to pull a win over the bears.....

It pains me to say this.........GO PACK!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Big Pack fan myself tonight. I'll prolly have to start drinking around say 3 o'clock today and start saying go pack go! To do it right.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> Kenny,
> If you're in Brookings tonight, you can watch the game at my place and wear my cheesehead! You may have to change your signature line for one day. What a dilemma for me to watch this game!
> Mark
> PS Classic gag (4 turnovers) by the queens yesterday!


Thanks for the invite.I would take you up on it if I was down there.

Go Pack Go.....course as soon as it's over I'll have to take a shower to wash off the Puke. :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Yeah.....one of those inevitable games every team has.T-Jack was the best QB on the field yesterday.Good chance the Dirty Birds will be back here in 2 weeks


The problem is this is the third game piddled down the leg this year, at least. Colts, bucs and now falcons.

I hope the vikes get Little d in the first round. Jared Allen decapitating hollywood romo would give me a merry xmas and a happy new year :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> Kenny,
> If you're in Brookings tonight, you can watch the game at my place and wear my cheesehead! You may have to change your signature line for one day. What a dilemma for me to watch this game!
> Mark
> PS Classic gag (4 turnovers) by the queens yesterday!


Who had the classic gag this time?Another stinkin Puke effort. :eyeroll:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Packers gag another one and keep the queens from winning the division for another week. How do I feel about that? Not good....5 losses in a row!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

MOB said:


> Packers gag another one and keep the queens from winning the division for another week. How do I feel about that? Not good....5 losses in a row!


I think it's great they lost...it's puts the Queens in jeopardy and helps us move up in the draft! :lol:

Lots of heartbreakers this year!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Easy Mike easy....


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I can't believe what's happening. Are the Vikes doomed for another classic choke...to the Giants again, no less?

The only good thing that would come out of the whole mess is that Chilly would be gone!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

T-Jack has 1 more game to prove himself.He has looked pretty good the last 3 games.Otherwise look for the Vikes to go after Brett Farve in the off-season.He only has a 1 year contract with the Jets and they will be may over the cap next year.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> The only good thing that would come out of the whole mess is that Chilly would be gone!!


If the vikes lose to the G-men Chilly will still have won 9 of his last 13. Add to that that his two marquis draft picks TJack and AP and guys like Greenway and Griffin are looking sharp he is going nowhere. No owner fires a coach with those results except that senile Al Davis. Love him or hate him he is here for a while.

I still think he needs more time to cleanse the loser that daunte and smoot infected the organization with.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

KEN W said:


> T-Jack has 1 more game to prove himself.He has looked pretty good the last 3 games.Otherwise look for the Vikes to go after Brett Farve in the off-season.He only has a 1 year contract with the Jets and they will be may over the cap next year.


Farve says he hasn't gotten along with Jets coach Mangini.My guess is he will either retire or be wearing purple next year.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Mangini was fired today by the Jets.


----------

